# room to rent in lisbon



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

hiya all exparts

me and my dad will be going to lisbon in the summer for a month.
we are looking for a cheap place to stay 
in uk we have asda and tesco what are the supermarkets called in lisbon and where are they?

any help will be good

thanks for ur time


----------

